# Compte sur iPad



## Vladimok (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Ma femme possède un iPad avec un compte Applestore, si j'achète un deuxième ipad (pour moi), puis-je utiliser le même compte pour avoir les mêmes applications et ne les payer qu'une seule fois ?

Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Mai 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma femme possède un iPad avec un compte Applestore, si j'achète un deuxième ipad (pour moi), puis-je utiliser le même compte pour avoir les mêmes applications et ne les payer qu'une seule fois ?
> 
> Merci



Oui...


----------



## drs (11 Mai 2013)

Oui. En complement, saches que tout en utilisant le meme compte itunes, tu peux utiliser des comptes icloud differents. Les deux comptes ne dont pas lies.


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2013)

Merci


----------



## Ealdu (12 Mai 2013)

Et tu peux aussi utiliser plusieurs comptes iTunes sur une même machine si tu as les mots de passe bien sur.


----------

